

Academ.io – Accomodation search made easy  by students for students - knowbody
http://academ.io

======
danpalmer
I've just had 4 years of finding accommodation in the UK as a student, and am
just going through the process of finding a flat in London as a graduate. I
must admit I don't really know what this is, other than someone trying to
build a mailing list of interested people.

From reading the text on the site, it appears to be a way to find permanent
people for flat-shares, as well as a place for advertising/finding temporary
accommodation (sofas to use overnight while interviewing), and also a place
for finding flats to rent.

It says there are no agents, and students only, but I doubt many students have
flats to rent out, so that confuses the 3rd point. As for the other two, it
makes it sound like a social network, and indeed, this is something many
people use Facebook for, either between existing friends, or in area-specific
groups - I have done both myself.

Also, there is a typo in the description, which given the very short
description, looks quite unprofessional.

~~~
knowbody
Hey thanks for your feedback! In the mean time of building a platform we would
like to see how many students is interested in it.

It is a simple idea which might (or might not) become a useful tool for
students. We have a plan behind it so I hope when we launch we will be able to
surprise everyone in a good way!

------
shinyfoil
No love for Canadian universities? I tried emails from McMaster and the
University of Ottawa, and it tells me to use a university address.

~~~
knowbody
It's UK only for now.

